# Record players & Lp's?



## TylerD (23/3/15)

Hi guys,

Anyone still have an old record player or lp's they don't use and would like to get rid of it? 
Please let me know?


----------



## johan (23/3/15)

Unfortunately no doubles at my side, but will be on the lookout if I hear of any out there @TylerD.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (23/3/15)

Thanks @johan .

The bug bit me again.


----------



## johan (23/3/15)

I'll use this thread to backup some local vinyl shops for new & used LP's, if you don't mind (delete if you do ):

http://www.mrvinyl.co.za/?gclid=COXPsMCbvsQCFbLLtAodUnwANQ
http://savinyl.co.za/
http://www.vinylcafe.co.za/
http://www.mabuvinyl.co.za/
http://www.vinylrecords.co.za/
http://recordmad.co.za/
http://www.audionut.co.za/index.php
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Micogram-Music-Traders/207382849306281
http://www.recordjunkie.com/stores/view/1354

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (23/3/15)

johan said:


> I'll use this thread to backup some local vinyl shops for new & used LP's, if you don't mind (delete if you do ):
> 
> http://www.mrvinyl.co.za/?gclid=COXPsMCbvsQCFbLLtAodUnwANQ
> http://savinyl.co.za/
> ...



Thanks for the links. I will add if I get other ones.
Actually waiting for some records from Mr.Vinyl.
Will be here tomorrow or so. Can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (23/3/15)

@TylerD
Please post a photo of that vinyl you were telling me about on Saturday? 
I'm dying to see what it looks like.


----------



## johan (23/3/15)

Haven't bought from any of the local guys before, Ive only imported from http://www.soundstagedirect.com/new_arrivals.shtml , because I'm guaranteed to receive the thick 180g vinyl LP's.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (23/3/15)

Zodd said:


> @TylerD
> Please post a photo of that vinyl you were telling me about on Saturday?
> I'm dying to see what it looks like.


Will as soon as I receive it. Still waiting. Tomorrow or Wednesday.
Here's a clip so long. Can't wait for this baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (23/3/15)

Thanks for this youtube info @TylerD. First time I see an "outer locked-", "under label groove", and "dual groove track intro" on a LP with 3 different speed options. I really like the floating hologram effect. It seems LP's are going serious Hi-Tech .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (23/3/15)

johan said:


> Thanks for this youtube info @TylerD. First time I see an "outer locked-", "under label groove", and "dual groove track intro" on a LP with 3 different speed options. I really like the floating hologram effect. It seems LP's are going serious Hi-Tech .


Lp's are back in a big way! It's so awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

@TylerD so i found the record player its kenwood with an auto cue arm. then hunted around to find a phono input (found an old 2 channel mixer) and gave it a try 

let me know when you want to meet up to collect

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (23/3/15)

the other record player i told you about is not leaving by any means... its a NAD direct drive table !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wdnsdy (23/3/15)

Some of the Musica shops stock vinyls. Even have the players.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (24/3/15)

shaunnadan said:


> @TylerD so i found the record player its kenwood with an auto cue arm. then hunted around to find a phono input (found an old 2 channel mixer) and gave it a try
> 
> let me know when you want to meet up to collect



Dude, that turntable looks awesome.
I will PM you to sort you out!
Whoop!


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (25/3/15)

Ha ! The irony here is i bought a Kenwood component system from the Eighties.. record player still works perfect.

Got it at an insanely good price







And here is sweet awesomeness in the cabinet !






Those i got for Nothing

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (26/3/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Ha ! The irony here is i bought a Kenwood component system from the Eighties.. record player still works perfect.
> 
> Got it at an insanely good price
> 
> ...


Love them older component systems. Enjoy those lp's ! They are going to get quite pricey.


----------



## johan (13/4/15)

*UK's first official vinyl chart launched as sales rise*
(source: http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-32251994)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

This looks like a LP to own @TylerD: http://www.soundstagedirect.com/blu...ainters)+Turntables+&+More!&utm_campaign=4/22

​


----------



## TylerD (24/4/15)

Looks interesting. I must say I'm a bit of a blues snob. Lol.
Delta blues are the blues I carry in my blood.
I will give it a listen! Thanks @johan !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (24/4/15)

And now this @johan .

Songs from a room.


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

TylerD said:


> And now this @johan .
> 
> Songs from a room.
> View attachment 25950


 
Oh! which track are you listening now?


----------



## TylerD (24/4/15)

The Partisan...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (24/4/15)

I'm going to sleep with her in my ears (like a baby or as as the chinese would like to say" like a dead pig):

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (8/5/15)

I pulled the trigger 2 minutes ago on this one: http://www.soundstagedirect.com/dia...+&+More!&utm_campaign=Mailer+5/12+new+release

180 Gram Audiophile Virgin Vinyl 45 RPM LP - 2 LPs Sealed

​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev (13/5/15)

I've been wondering when someone was going to devise a contactless record player:

http://www.askaudiomag.com/articles/elp-turntable-plays-records-with-lasers-no-digitising

Reactions: Like 1


----------

